# My Dog Doesn't Play



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

She's adorable! If she hasn't been exposed to playing earlier in life, it may take her awhile to learn how. I've had my rescue toy poodle, Sunny, for over a year, and he's just now learning how to play with my maltese/westie mix, who LOVES to play. Maddie tries to initiate play everyday, bless her heart, and Sunny is finally, sort of, joining in. Fortunately, Maddie is a good, patient teacher and never gives up, so I'm betting he'll be playing all-out within another 6 months to a year. 

Do you have any friends with a nice, small, playful dog that could "mentor" your dog at home? You could set up frequent play dates so she can learn what playing is. The dog park, with all its large, boisterous dogs may be overwhelming for her, at least right now.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

well I do know that it can take some time for an older dog to feel comfortable in their own skin, basically their new environment. Being set free to run is a little unnerving for some, until they figure that it is all good fun to run around. I got Flower at the age of six and it took her a good six months to settle in and I got her sister Cappi at age seven and it took her even longer. They are both 13 1/2 years old now.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I cant really give you any advice but just wanted to say she is adorable!


----------



## misha (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you for the reassurance! She is a completely different dog compared to the first day I got her so I imagine that means there are parts of her I have yet to see. Nearly everyone I know has big dogs except for my one friend who has two chihuahuas, however they are very aggressive towards me so I don't like being around them. This is why I wish we had small dog parks, so owners could take their small dogs there and they wouldn't feel so intimidated by something 3 times their size running at them at high speeds! I've decided that should my business take off that I'll eventually get a good size of land and dedicate it to a dog park with a small dog area and a big dog area.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you treating her while playing fetch? I did that with Hemi as a puppy to encourage her and tried not to throw the ball too far. I also jumped around and in general tried to make a big deal of her bringing the ball back. I know I was starting off with a puppy and you have a mature lady  But as they say 'begin at the beginning' I think georgiapeach has an excellent idea of another little dog to mentor her. She is a beautiful little lady and I think very lucky to end up with you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is very cute!!! 

I think that her heat may mean she is not showing her typical personality. I also think that it can take a rehomed dog a long time to feel relaxed enough in its new home to show its full behavioral repertoire. The dog I have written about in this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/127761-lily-helped-me-training-another-dog-today.html 
still sometimes shows new behaviors and she has been in her new home since January 2014. Thankfully none of the new things has been hard to deal with. When she first was with her new family last year she played well with an extended family member's dogs. Soon after that she showed herself to have dog reactive behaviors when walking in her neighborhood. 

I agree that it will take some encouragement on your part to stimulate Dallas' interest in playing with toys and with other dogs if it was not part of her normal routine at her previous home.
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/127761-lily-helped-me-training-another-dog-today.html


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Dallas is such a cutie! My previous dog never really enjoyed playing with other dogs, either. He liked to sniff and greet them, but never played. He also didn't enjoy fetch. When he was young to middle-aged, he liked chasing toys and playing tug, and would even chase a ball, but would never fetch it. He LOVED chasing after squirrels and bunnies (always on leash!). Your description of Dallas reminds me of him. 

If Dallas didn't play a lot with other dogs when she is younger, it may be that she just never really learned how and now, at 7 years old, just isn't interested. You may be able to help her learn this behaviour, but it may also be that she isn't a dog that enjoys that kind of interaction. As long as she's happy, has activities she finds enjoyable and stimulating, and interacts safely with the people and dogs she meets, there may be value in considering whether it's best to accept her as she is.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

She may never have had the opportunity to play, especially with other dogs. She has been used for breeding and so many people totally spoil small dogs, treat them like children, she may not even realize that she is a dog. Seriously! You are doing the right thing, do you know anyone with dogs her size that like to play with other dogs? That would be better than a dog park where most tower over her. Give her time, and she may learn. But a note, while my cockers played as puppies and played with us, when they got older they did not play together or with other dogs. Just didnt'. My son's Frenchies would bounce all around them "play, play play" and they would turn up their nose and walk away. But they loved playing with us on the floor, could fetch for hours, but other dogs. pffft.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Fifi was 4 years old when I got her. She never learned to play as a pup. As a result of this, she never really played either. 

She lived to be a bit over 14 years. She rarely even chewed on bones. She liked people more than dogs. I just let her be and loved her exactly the way she was. We had a beautiful friendship and I miss her dearly.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree with most all the advise here given. I would add: never underestimate the trauma caused by re-homing. Intelligent dogs are very resilient and recover well. But in the first months, they can be morose and sulky. Sounds like she is a dog who likes people and not so much other dogs. She can learn, but not change a lot, at her age.
Eric.


----------



## misha (Nov 25, 2014)

I of course will accept her if this is who she is, she's my little girl, I just always saw play as an expression of happiness and a path to it. I think it's hard for me because I still miss my old dog Max (it's been seven years now without him), and his playfulness was one of the things I loved most about him, so I wanted to love that about her too, but I guess I'll just have to love that she's my couch potato. 

But like I said she does know how to play fetch just doesn't want to go more than like 6 rounds, which means she knows how to play, maybe she just gets bored. Her previous family told me she was a very playful dog... so maybe she is still getting used to this entirely new life she has now. I just want her to be happy, but maybe hours or even ten minutes of play isn't what makes her happy. 

I have 3 cats, and despite the fact they range from 6 years to 12 years, they are all quite playful. This is what I'm used to. I don't really know what to do when a dog doesn't play much, like how do you entertain them?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe she will play if it's a dog she likes and is in her home. my dog (not a poodle) also did not play. but he did become friendly with another dog in my condo complex (this was years ago) and would play vigorously with that dog either in my home or the other dog's owners' home. outdoors, nope. as for fetch, i had to laugh. i threw the ball for him once at the dog park. he retrieved it twice and when i threw it a third time gave me this "are you crazy? it's too hot! go get it yourself!" look. that was the end of fetch.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

One thing that helped me bond with my older girls Flower and Cappi was therapeutic massage or touch therapy. I use the Tellington touch or t-touch and it has worked wonders for me. 
How to Do the TTouch® - Tellington TTouch Training™


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

She is adorable.

I take Luce to the dog park several times a month, usually on my days off. Thankfully we have a large and small dog park side by side. The cutoff for small is 30lbs, which is still quite a bit bigger then your Dallas. There are many people who come to our park because it has a small side - by the way, I'm 25 miles north of Dallas TX LOL.

Anyway, for the first few times new dogs come, there is a lot of sniffing going on! The ground, trees, fence, other dogs of course. Some are shy at first and it takes them a few visits to find their groove. Most of the playing at the park is "chase", some dogs want to be chased, some want to chase, some like both.

We have a neighbor who has 2 Pomeranians and a Lab! I bring Luce to play with the Poms, mostly the younger one who is about the same size as Luce. When they play - look out!! They chase each other, run through the patio furniture, and wrestle! I love watching them.

You could also ask your vet if any of the clients with small dogs would be interested in play dates with yours. You never know until your ask. If their is doggy daycare near you, that might be a good option also for Dallas to get used to other dogs and play.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

R.I.P. Max. There is a new dog on the block. If he's looking on, he might help.
Poodles, spoo's esecially will "say" enough I want to do something different, like sniff the daisies. Be patient if she's a real poodle she will mould into her environment with TIME.


----------



## misha (Nov 25, 2014)

I love the idea of using my vet to find doggy playdates. We actually have met another poodle that's only a couple blocks away which I'm hoping could result in a play date later on. Using my vet would be a GREAT idea! I love it. The only issue is my backyard is not grass, I have a field behind my house but it's not fenced. Who knows maybe I could also put an ad up in my local petsmart or meet some people at a pet friendly coffee shop. Right now she's in heat so I'm going to wait to do that just so I don't accidentally get any puppies before she gets fixed. 

And believe it or not when I came back inside from moving the car, Dallas did one of those playful bows. Of course like 10 seconds later she decided to take a nap, haha. 

Thank you all for the replies! I'm so curious to see who Dallas will be in a year. I should start a journal of some sort just to see how far she's come.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love your idea of a journal. I think you will learn lots from it about who she is and will see that you are really giving her a great life.


----------



## misha (Nov 25, 2014)

Today while we were shopping at the pet store we ran into another small dog who Dallas took a liking to immediately. The dog was very friendly and outgoing. Dallas started wiggling her butt and what little bit of a tail she has started wagging with excitement (one of the many reasons I like when dogs don't have their tails docked is to see them wag with joy). She began pouncing and jumping, and bowing playfully. I had never seen her so happy around another dog. They actually ended up tangled up at the checkout because she just had to be near him again. 

So it looks like for Dallas it's all about finding the right dog. I wish I could adopt her a friend but with 3 cats and a dog I've got my hands full. We've also got 2 ponds full of kois. Although to be honest I would love to take in more dogs, haha.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

"Near him again". ROFL. You said she was in heat? Perhaps she was just giving him her come hither look? 

Sounds like she does play. She will fetch, toss her toys around and destroys them. That sounds like play to me.


----------

